# Do the rain dance



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

I think if we all do it, then it should come true correct? Lets hope we get lots of rain tomorrow...






:bananahuge:


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

:bananahuge:


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Praying for rain from the desert!


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

:bananahuge:


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Its going to take more then this to get a Good push in....










But your better off fishing the first couple holes or runs by the mouths....
Keep in mind we need a good steady rain in the southern parts of the rivers to bring them up good... a big rain over the lake shore will help but wont work its magic!!!!! Heck, the major part of the storm already past over Rocky and its still only flowing at 29.


----------



## bradymar45 (Jan 8, 2010)

Its working!!!
THE DANCE IS WORKING!!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

bradymar45 said:


> Its working!!!
> THE DANCE IS WORKING!!


Dance harder people....... boogywoogywoogy


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

well guys and gals... it was a good run... we need to dance harder next time! haha siiigghhhh

EDIT. they are calling for more rain! KEEEEP DANCING




:Banane30::Banane30::Banane30:


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Get jiggy with it!!!! LOL
This is at 5:20 pm im just on the border of cuyahoga/summit and its heading n.e.-e.


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

It figures....we might get a decent push of early fish and I leave Sunday for.........................................................................................................
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
REDFISH in Florida

:Banane30:


----------



## jhrules8 (Apr 14, 2009)

:Banane30:


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

Rain is backkkk!!!!!!!!!!! Goin 'headin this saturday 'mornin =)!

:bananahuge::Banane30::Banane30::Banane30:


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Its workin guys,remember at this point any rain is better than none!! Keep dancing lol:bananahuge::bananahuge::Banane08::Banane08::Banane21::Banane09::banane58: ok I think it should work now  see ya on the river!!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

HAHAH!!! I guess the dancing banana works...


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Your welcome. Kidding


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Ok seriously, we need to fire up the dance again or I am going to have to go to a different state to fish very soon.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

last time the rain dance worked but 9 tornadoes were thrown into the mix..lets cool it down a little bit....nah I hope it rains like a B&*#@!


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

:bananahuge:


----------



## fishinbula (Aug 30, 2007)

Do the rain dance harder ... we need rain and so do the fish ... theres fish out east in the rivers waiting to push up.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

get ready!!:bananahuge:


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Where is Big Daddy when we need him. He does the ice dance...we need him to do a rain dance for the team...haha!!!


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

:bananapowerslide:


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

the little bannana dude is pretty funny next to a big bannana dude. haha!!


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

:Banane30::Banane30::Banane30::Banane30::Banane30:


----------



## ccultrona12 (Jul 25, 2009)

:Banane13::Banane13::Banane13::Banane03::Banane03:


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

:Banane44::bananahuge:


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Better do more than dance!

http://www.glerl.noaa.gov/res/glcfs/glcfs.php?lake=e&ext=vwt&type=N&hr=00

http://www.glerl.noaa.gov/res/glcfs/glcfs.php?lake=e&ext=swt&type=N&hr=00

http://www.glerl.noaa.gov/res/glcfs/glcfs.php?lake=e&ext=wl&type=N&hr=00


----------



## master of steel (Oct 12, 2008)

Still not enough rain, rivers are up slightly but are starting to drop. More rain is needed like a weeks worth, but I don't see that happening. I wouldn't be calling off sick anytime soon. 

Hopefully we're not heading in the same direction as Michigan as I've heard the fishing there has been the worse in recent memory. Hardly any salmon in the rivers.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

The lack of salmon in the rivers in MI is because the MDNR did not stock as many Kings due to them wanting to give the bait fish populations a break due to the kings eating so much! Dont worry in a few years thier will be plenty of mudsharks to go around!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

steelheader007 said:


> Better do more than dance!
> 
> http://www.glerl.noaa.gov/res/glcfs/glcfs.php?lake=e&ext=vwt&type=N&hr=00
> 
> ...


Guys there are steelies in the tribs saw a guy catch a smaller one and accidentally snag a 30"+ freak this evening...no need to dance anymore


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

FISHIN216 said:


> Guys there are steelies in the tribs saw a guy catch a smaller one and accidentally snag a 30"+ freak this evening...no need to dance anymore


30" freak?

 30" is no freak, just a happy accident. Don't be so judgmental! lol.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Well due to the lack of dissolved oxygen in the water these fish will not live long and thats a fact. Sure the coooler nights help, but we need water bad!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I say 30"+ freak because this thing looked like it ate a 2 man limit of perch LOL


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

:bananahuge:


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

This is the greatest rain dance of all time! If you look at the radar we basically got a mini hurricane spinning rain on us right off the lake for over 2 days now! woohoo!!!!! my river has jumped from 15cfs to 464cfs and rising!!! come on steelies!!!! I know you want to come up the river!!!


----------



## jhiggy11 (Jul 14, 2010)

I think we are looking at the same river, just looked and got excited...when might I see you down there?


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

i know, i hope it stalls even more.


----------

